# New here have a question  or two.



## lisad (Mar 9, 2016)

I am new to smoking. I ba e an electric  smoker.  I plan on smoking  a 5 pound  pork shoulder.  I know i need to preheat  my  smoker,  however  do i preheat  with  rhe wood chips in it? Whats the ideal temperature  to smoke /cook the  pork?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

With an electric, heat the smoker to 275°F, your choice to get smoke rolling as it doesn't really matter either way. Add the meat and set the smoker for 225 to 250 and get smoke going if not already. At these temps the Butt will take about 2 hours per pound to get to an Internal Temp (IT) of 205°F. Check for doneness by sticking a probe in several places, If it slides in with no resistance and your bone wiggles loose, the meat is done. Rest 30 minutes on the counter to cool enough to handle or if more time is needed to finish getting everything ready, you can wrap in foil and towels and place the meat in a small cooler where it will stay hot for 5 hours.

Pull the meat and serve. many of us use a Finishing Sauce to add flavor and moisture. Below are two that are popular around here, you can adjust either to your liking. Good Luck...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## lisad (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you very much! I am sure I will be asking lots of questions  as I learn along the way . I am excited  to get smoking! ! Meats that is ;-)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 9, 2016)

You are Welcome. We are here to help so ask anything you wish. I suggest you sign up for the free 5 day Ecourse. Lots of good info there. You can also use the Search Function for info, recipes and procedures. Search your brand of smoker and see how other owners use it or have modified it to work better. Search a meat you want to try and see hundreds of threads on what others have done. Take care...JJ


----------



## andrewv (Mar 9, 2016)

You picked a good piece of meat for you first smoke! Pork is super forgiving if you run into temp swings but it sounds like you won't have that issue with your electric smoker. I recommend doing some slow and low (225 range) and then try bumping up the temp
For another butt (275-300). I've done both and had pretty good results each way. Just a thought! Enjoy the process, it's almost as good as eating the final product....almost lol


----------



## joe black (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  It's good to have you on this great site.  There are lots of really good folks here who are always eager to share their ideas and tips.  All you have to do is ask and keep reading.  JJ is always a great source for cooking info.  He has you on the right track.  

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome! You can't find a place to get better advice!


----------



## lisad (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone! So glad ive joined. I am new and ive got a lot to learn. This is gonna be a fun learning  experience  for mw.


----------

